# Softflex masks



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

They do more talking about them then actually putting them on and showing how they look


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah it's maddening. The video is a minute long but they don't try on the mask. That's not a good sign.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one and it's great! It's a hell of a lot easier to wear than a prosthetic which you glue on your face. Only thing is, you have limited movement with the jaw line.


----------



## timothyisrighteous (Dec 1, 2010)

check out the skull one - it'll give you an idea for the rest - the video has movement
http://www.vampfangs.com/Softflex-Skull-Full-Foam-Latex-Mask-p/sfm - 101.htm


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive had a foam latex mask. it wasn't all it was cracked up to be, and it smelled funny. JUst spend the loot of a CFX, or a SPFX silicone mask.


----------

